# What did you own before your TT?



## kevin123

Just intrested to see what you guys owned before you bought you TT? or if you have two cars whats your other ride?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, My Other drives are VXR Corsa & an XR3 I've owned for over 30 years.  8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Fab 4 TT

Nothing.


----------



## kevin123

Cor TT as your first car! what is your insurance on that?


----------



## paul4281

Had another TT before this one & a Porsche 944 before that. I also have a '71 VW Beetle.










Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L0z

Renault Sport Clio 182.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

You might have guessed I have a yellow TT roadster my other drives are a TT qS and a Golf 25th anniversary


----------



## Borisp

List below in order of most recent car:

BMW E30 325i M Sport with 2.7 griffin Motorsport conversation
Seat Leon Cupra - stage 2 (225bhp)
Smart for two brabus
Golf GTI mk1 rivage
Seat Ibiza Cupra 2l 16v
BMW 525i M Sport
Escort RS turbo series 2
Golf GTI mk1 with 1.8 16v conversation - show car
Golf GTI mk1 1.9 bore out.
VW polo - with extras  
Peugeot 1.6 GTI

Think that's he lot, lol


----------



## RockKramer

From current to the first. It's all in the signature :wink:


----------



## jossytt

I had a 206 Roland garros edition modified for my first car
Then i had a mk1 tt
Then a Mitsubishi Gto
Then a Laguna (don't ask)
Then a Mitsubishi 3000gt
Then my beautiful mk2 TTS

If I had to choose another car it would be and old pickup truck just for a bit of fun


----------



## jbell

L0z said:


> Renault Sport Clio 182.


I had a Clio 182 Trophy and an Impreza WRX STi


----------



## jossytt

jbell said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> 
> Renault Sport Clio 182.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Clio 182 Trophy and an Impreza WRX STi
Click to expand...

how does the impreza compare to the tt out of curiousity?


----------



## Phil_RS

I had a Seat Leon SE 110 TDi so quite a big jump to my current car!

Prior to that I had a Corsa C 1.8 SRi


----------



## jbell

jossytt said:


> How does the impreza compare to the tt out of curiousity?


Totally different cars really

Impreza:
+
1. Fast
2. Handles like it was on rails
3. Really practical - could get 4 people 4 bags and 4 sets of golf clubs in it
4. Really fast
5. Fun - every time I got out of it I had a smile on my face

-
1. Chavvy image
2. Thirst
3. Build quality

TT
+
1. Looks
2. Build quality
3. Comfort
4. Looks
5. Interior

-
1. Relatively slow
2. Handling was quite poor for a performance Coupe


----------



## Amd1691

Toyota Starlet Glanza


----------



## Wallsendmag

A TT


----------



## TT Boycie

Honda powered Elise


----------



## Oak

A VR6 MK2 Golf in Oak Green - great car and very fast.


----------



## cam69

Mk2 saxo vts 
Mk4 seat ibiza fr 1.8t 
Mk5 astra 1.9 cdti sri 
Mk1 TT 225

Sent from my Acorn computer


----------



## T7 Doc

Volvo 460 GLT - got it off my old man at 17. Was a rocket
First new car 2001 Renault megane with full prima racing kit. 
2003 first new Audi. New shape A3 in toucan yellow with styling kit. Was my fav car to date
2007 30th birthday gift to self first TT 2.0 black mark 2 with 19RS4's and red interior. Should have kept it longer
2008 after 9 months in the TT my TTS had arrived. Sprint blue. Black/orange interior. 19 stars. Car was written off after 11 months
2009 new shape merc E class coupe 3.0 D sport. Beautiful car but got offered profit making money after buying it for full whack and got 12k miles out of it and about a years driving. 
2010 - don't ask! Bought a new Honda accord tourer for business purposes. Hated it. Sold and...
2010 bought an A5 in red with a 2.0tdi unit. Hated it in red and regretted not getting it in ibis. Sold in 2011 December and got back in a TTS ibis black edition s tonic.


----------



## Mike007

Some of my previous cars were

RS Turbo Escort
RS Escort Cosworth 
RS Focus mk2
Renault Megane Sport
BMW M3 V8 convertible
BMW X6

TT is my first Audi. I love it to bits.


----------



## Kell

Oak said:


> A VR6 MK2 Golf in Oak Green - great car and very fast.


I thought the VR6 was a MKIII ?

Here's mine:

Bar the two Golf GTi's and the TT, these were all second hand cars. Although we did pay more for the Beemer SH than we did for the TT new.

1979 Vauxhall Cavalier 1.3... The slowest and most inefficient of all the cars I've owned.










1978 Fiesta MkI 1.1










Fiesta XR2 - B Reg










1990 Cavalier 2.0










1995 Pug 306 XSi. This had a keypad immobiliser that would lcok the car for 30 mins if you entered the wrong code three times. Stupid system.










S reg Golf GTi - this was meant to be the Turbo version, but the garage ordered the wrong one. So they let us keep this for 6 months while they then ordered the right one. Otherwise, we'd have had one of the first GTi Ts in the country.










T reg Golf Gti T - correct car this time.










02 reg TTC 225. The favourite of all my cars and the one I miss most.










V reg Golf V5 - five cylinder engine. Smooth, but thirsty and slow. Owned alngside the TT as a commuter car.










Sold the Golf to get an A4 1.9TDi when my daughter was born










Decided after 6 months that neither of us liked saloons and we changed it for an Avant. 2.5 V6 TDi










Finally decided that after driving the TT less than 3,000 miles in 3 years, it had to go. So got a bigger, faster car to replace the A4 Avant...BMW 530d M Sport










...and a slower car to replace TT.










Though that one arrived like this:










Then finally changed that for the cab:


----------



## dbm

My folks very kindly bought me my first few cars:

A gold Austin Maxi 1.8[/*]
A brown Nissan Sunny 1.5 'Fastback' estate (fab car - ahead of its time)[/*]
A silver Escort 1.3 (poo!)[/*]

When I started buying my own cars they always had a 'performance' bent:

Escort XR3i Convertible in white[/*]
Rover 420GSi saloon also in white[/*]
Red Nissan 200SX - awesome car which taught me how to power slide[/*]
Dark blue Impreza Turbo - a totally standard car but the engine blew up![/*]
Black Audi S3 (8L)[/*]
Acoya silver A3 Sportback 3.2Q S-Line with DSG[/*]
*Ice silver TTS S-Tronic*[/*]
And now... Daytona Grey RS3[/*]


----------



## jays_225

since 17 (im now 23)
2006 - 2006 = 1996 - renault clio 1.2
2006 - 2007 = 2000 - renault clio 1.2
2007 - 2008 = 2000 - renault megane 1.6 coupe
2008 - 2009 = 2004 - renault megane cabriolet 1.6 (worst car i have owned)
2009 - 2011 = 2002 - audi tt 225 [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
2011 - 2012 = 2008 - vauxhall vectra 1.8 sri (2nd to worst car)
2012 - present = 2008 -audi a4 2.0tdi which i love but would love another tt


----------



## jonah

In order 
Mini 1000 
Fiat 127 Sport
Fiesta 950
XR2i
Cavalier diplomat
Audi TT 225 from new 
Fiat Punto still own
Audi TT mk2 TDi 3 months old

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant

In order:

Vauxhall Corsa SRi
Fiesta XR2i
Escort RS Turbo
Nissan Pulsar GTiR
Mazda RX7 
Audi TT 225


----------



## Mutant

Almost forgot to add the TT is by far the most comfortable and hassle free out of all the above. To date after 7 months ownership nothing has gone wrong.....Yet


----------



## richyboy

In order 
Mk3 1.1 fiesta
998 mini Mayfair 
Mk6 escort 1.6 sport
Mk3 xr2i fiesta
Mk6 escort van 1.8d
Mk1 1.8 sport a3
1380 race tuned mini jet black what a little beast
TT 225 coupe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanEE

Vauxhall Vectra Sxi, it was my mums!
Vauxhall Astra, piece of crap, but it did have a sunroof 
Rover 213s, also my mums (a bit of a trend here)
Triumph Acclaim, also my mums (first car)

Now TTS roadster and so much fun


----------



## malstt

Loads but my last 3 before the QS were -
Audi tt 225
Nissan 200sx s14a
Nissan 220sx s13


----------



## zltm089

vauxhall astra 1.4 (about 60bhp, took me half a day to get to 60 :roll: ) my first car

peugeot 406

bmw 335i (e92)

audi tts.


----------



## hope88

RX8.


----------



## zainster

Bit of a serial car changer, over the last 8 years before the current car ( QS 240 ), I have had:

BMW E36 M3 Evo Cab
BMW E46 M3 SMG Cab
BMW E46 M3 SMG Coupe
BMW E46 330d Sport
Mitsubishi Evo FQ 300
Honda S2000
VW MKIV Golf R32
Audi A3 1.8 T Sport x 2
VW Golf MKIV GT TDI 130 x 2
Alfa Romeo 156 1.8 Twin Spark

Be nice to be able to keep a car longer then a year! only the S2000 (2 years), has managed that for me!

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patje007

Saab ... 8)


----------



## ELVIS

Immediately before?

Citroen c15 champ. All £425 worth off ebay!

Before that? First 2 cars were opal mantas but since then 7 or 8 beetles, 1 beach buggy , 1 sand rail , 4 bay window buses , 4 T3's , a Baja bug , and then a whole host of randomness thrown I for good measure , a35 with tune midget engine but standard brakes, lada niva with fiat twin cam, an ex UN G wagon, an ex South African embassy range rover, a LR 110 I fitted a 3.9 Hotwire engine and ad auto box in etc etc . :mrgreen:

Currently have the shat look quattro , like rat look but more dents and damage, and a 1967 split screen bus that's having a bog standard 1600 engine being fitted and dynoed with fuel injection this week.

*mAke that 5 t3's. I flew to Estonia and bought one twenty miles from the Russian border and drove it home in a week as I was bored and needed something to do :mrgreen:


----------



## &lt;|D|D|R|&gt;

Bit of a mixed bag for me, I'm afraid!

In order of ownership (still own those with arrows  ):

4 Wheeled Variety

1989 Vahuxhall Astra 1.3 "Swing"
1999 Renault Clio 1.2 (with factory bodykit :roll: )
2000 VW Beetle 2.0
1983 VW Polo 1.3 (don't ask  )
1999 Seat Ibiza 1.4 (with rocking sound system :lol: )
2003 Vauxhall Astra Coupe
:arrow: 2002 BMW 316Ti Individual
:arrow: 1986 VW T25 Camper
:arrow: 2009 Ford Edge Limited (3.5 V6)
:arrow: 2003 Audi TT Mk 1 225

2 Wheeled Variety

1983 Suzuki GS 125
:arrow: 1978 Kawasaki KH 250
1990 Jawa TS 350 (again, don't ask  )
1990 Suzuki GSXF 400 (Import)
:arrow: 2000 Laverda 750S
:arrow: 2002 Suzuki GSXR 750 K2

Dave


----------



## jd26

Mazda 323..

Golf mk4 1.4....

Then some slightly better cars..

Fun Nippy little car - yaris t sport which I managed to find in incredible condition









Went onto a cosmic ep3. 









Then was BY FAR my favourite car to date.. 04 audi a4 s-line 1.8t 190...miss it [smiley=bigcry.gif] 









Had a clk 230k for cheap whilst the Audi sold..

Current running about in a little clio 182 which came up at the right time for me and is doing me well while I look for my long awaited TT


----------



## PTP400

Mercedes SLK280, great touring car.


----------



## SweeperTT-NL

Before the TT it was a:

VW Golf mk4 2.8V6

Before that:

VW Polo 6N 1.6
Toyota Corolla 1.6 GXi
Suzuki Vitara JLX
Mazda 323 station


----------



## Hilly10

S Type Jag


----------



## JS53MES

When i was 17 (still own this, its just in dry storage waiting on a 1380 metro turbo going in it) :










When i was 18 ( Mk1 MG ZR 1.4) :










When i was 19 ( Mk2 MG ZR Turbo Diesel - still miss it sometimes  lol ) :










Currently :


----------



## T3RBO

From a similar past post



T3RBO said:


> Far too many cars to remember but some of my favourites include
> 
> Audi S3
> BMW M3
> Honda CRX VXI
> Mitsubishi Evo 5
> Nissan 300ZX Twin Turbo
> Subaru WRX STi
> VW Mk2 Golf 1.8 GTI 16V
> VW Mk4 Golf GTI Turbo
> 
> and of course the three Audi TTC 225's


----------



## viceroy

2007 Audi A3 2.0T 6spd Sportback (Still own this)
2008 Audi A4 2.0T multitronic S-line
2005 Audi A3 3.2 6spd quattro
2005 VW Polo 2.0 Highline
2001 Renaultsport Clio 172
2001 Renault Clio 1.4 RXE
1999 Opel Corsa 1.6i Sport
1995 VW Citi Golf SPORT 1.8 (mk1)


----------



## Toshiba

Tornado


----------



## susicab

Mk1 Fiesta 
MK2 XR2
MK4 XR3i cabriolet 
MK7 Escort Ghia cabriolet
MK4 Astra Convertible 
Maverick 
MK1 Focus Estate
StreetKa (as a 2nd car)
MK2 Focus Convertible


----------



## Essexaviator

Just sold my MG ZT 260 4.6 V8 mustang engined muscle car. Regret it badly. Sounded and drove fantastic.
Recently owned, BRABUS roadster, S4 saloon, MG MGB V8 roadster 1970, and various others. Bought the TT as a future classic new which I plan to keep forever.
Steve


----------



## Audiphil

Audi A1 Sline tdi great car but always wanted TT


----------



## AEW003

BMW 135i Coupe
BMW 535d Saloon
BMW M3 Coupe 3.2 (E46)
BMW 530d Estate
BMW Z3 (2.8)


----------



## hugo-

AEW003 said:


> BMW 135i Coupe
> BMW 535d Saloon
> BMW M3 Coupe 3.2 (E46)
> BMW 530d Estate
> BMW Z3 (2.8)


Nice selection!!

My previous car was a Clio 182. Glad to be shot of it TBH.


----------



## AEW003

Thanks! Still miss the M3; best handling car I've owned but my s-tronic RS is definitely a quicker car.


----------



## Sianb

1.2 corsa when I was learning
1.3 ford KA soon as I passed my test 
2.0 na mk2 MR2 which I still got 
And now my TT


----------



## rory182

Phase 2 1.6 205gti,
Clio 182,
Phase 1.5 1.9 205gti,
Phase 2 172,
mk1 TT

and an SV650


----------



## zainster

AEW003 said:


> Thanks! Still miss the M3; best handling car I've owned but my s-tronic RS is definitely a quicker car.


I can relate to this, loved my.M3's.
So much So, just gone.out and got an M3 CS which is another significant step up from the standard one! They really are a modern master piece from the M Division! 

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTstang

320d Loon m sport


----------



## Mike46

JS53MES said:


> When i was 17 (still own this, its just in dry storage waiting on a 1380 metro turbo going in it) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i was 18 ( Mk1 MG ZR 1.4) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i was 19 ( Mk2 MG ZR Turbo Diesel - still miss it sometimes  lol ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently :


Very much the same car history as me! Except I had the 1.8 ZR, great cars except for constantly worrying about the head gasket! :lol:

Wish I kept my mini though, great fun to drive, unfortunately couldn't afford two cars at the time though. And looking at them now looks like they've gone up in value!!


----------



## CSMatt

4x supercharged Mini Cooper s.
My most recent 250+bhp


----------



## JS53MES

Mike46 said:


> JS53MES said:
> 
> 
> 
> When i was 17 (still own this, its just in dry storage waiting on a 1380 metro turbo going in it) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i was 18 ( Mk1 MG ZR 1.4) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i was 19 ( Mk2 MG ZR Turbo Diesel - still miss it sometimes  lol ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very much the same car history as me! Except I had the 1.8 ZR, great cars except for constantly worrying about the head gasket! :lol:
> 
> Wish I kept my mini though, great fun to drive, unfortunately couldn't afford two cars at the time though. And looking at them now looks like they've gone up in value!!
Click to expand...

yeah i know what you mean :lol: !, i loved the mg's as well, sadly the headgasket went on my 1.4 one. Thankfully my dad knew a fair bit about the k-series engine so he fixed it all when it broke. They handle fantastically though which compensates for the lack of power they have.

I think the mini's will keep slowly growing in value too, i would love a "z cars" one if you have seen what there like


----------



## Mike46

JS53MES said:


> yeah i know what you mean :lol: !, i loved the mg's as well, sadly the headgasket went on my 1.4 one. Thankfully my dad knew a fair bit about the k-series engine so he fixed it all when it broke. They handle fantastically though which compensates for the lack of power they have.
> 
> I think the mini's will keep slowly growing in value too, i would love a "z cars" one if you have seen what there like


Yeah I wanted the VVC but I think that just makes it more likely to break! :lol:

Yeah it looks like it, I'm sure mine would have been worth more now than when I sold it!  I've been looking at Z minis for years!! :lol: i will get one eventually!


----------



## Williamo

2008 Audi A3 Sportback Sport. It was my first Audi and felt like such a quantum leap from my previous Renault Megane CC. I remember getting one of the first '08 facelifted A3s with LEDs and 18" alloys. Looked great but it was all show and no go as the naturally aspirated 1.6 was tediously slow, old and uneconomical.


----------



## andyTT180

Essexaviator said:


> Just sold my MG ZT 260 4.6 V8 mustang engined muscle car. Regret it badly. Sounded and drove fantastic.
> Recently owned, BRABUS roadster, S4 saloon, MG MGB V8 roadster 1970, and various others. Bought the TT as a future classic new which I plan to keep forever.
> Steve


By the sounds of your sig the TT you bought is the least likely out of all the TT's to be a future classic.....


----------



## thenewguy

In reverse order
VW Polo
Austin Maestro Vanden Plas  
Ford Escort
Ford Orion
Renault Megane
Alfa Romeo 147
VW Bora 
BMW 1 series
Just bought TT 2.0 tfsi


----------



## sallysal

Volvo 480 2.0l ES
Saab 93 2.2l Turbo Diesel (Hirsch Performance)..... never again....


----------



## mab

Whilst I don't own a TT _yet_, I recently sold my BMW Z4M Coupe (see sig for complete history).

I intend my next car to have 4 driven wheels and am considering TTS, TTRS, 997 C4 and 997 Targa.


----------



## Tallulah

My TT is my fourth car in 10 years.

Others are...(first car first)
Renault Clio 
MGB GT 
Ford Fiesta


----------



## N3DXT

I've had over 40 in the last 20 years. My favourites were (in no order)

Renault Alpine GTA
Mercedes 190 2.6
Lancia Delta Integrale 16v
Jaguar XJ6 Series 2
MK1 Astra GTE - Still have a soft spot for this one.
MK2 Astra GTE
2 E30 BMW M3's, BMW E30 323i
Porsche 911SC
GOLFS - Golf MK5 R32, mk5 Golf GTI, MK4 GTi, 2 VR6's, 5 mk2 Golf Gtis (3 8v and 2 16v)
Audi S3 8P


----------



## cream2chuffchuff

im running a a2 tdi sport  also a bmw 320 cd m sport but problem with swirl flaps means a big bill and its sat in garage for repair now


----------



## NAFE_P

D reg Escort 1.4 GL
F reg Citroen AX GT
? reg VW Campervan (when travelling in Oz)
? reg Toyota 1600 van (again when travelling)
K reg Escort XR3i Cabriolet
V reg Alfa 156 T-Spark
W reg VW Polo GTi
03 reg gorgeous Avus Siler Audi TT 225 coupe 

Cars being considered for next year ...
Audi RS4
VW Golf R32
Audi TTS


----------



## Danny Wilde

This was my last one...










and before that I had this...










Both good, both thirsty....


----------



## Travii

Also own a Mk5 Fiesta Zetec With Puma Engine Conversion.


----------



## Andy75

A lot of familiar cars there [smiley=book2.gif]

3x 205GTi's
Rover Tomcat Coupé
306 D-Turbo
2x MR2 mk2's (NA and a Turbo T-bar)
2x Mitsi FTO's
Impreza WRX
106GTi
4 different Fronteras
Nissan 350Z GT (immediately previous to the TT)

Still have a Nissan X-Trail (for dog walking and shooting), Smart ForTwo (wife's commuter), Fiat Ducato based camper van, and of course the 225 TTC 8)


----------



## CWM3

TTS 
TT 2.0
BM 325D
Cooper S
BM 330i Coupe
M3

Thats in the last 18 months, been driving 35 years and the list looks similar all the way through, just get bored easily


----------



## N3DXT

CWM3 said:


> TTS
> TT 2.0
> BM 325D
> Cooper S
> BM 330i Coupe
> M3
> 
> Thats in the last 18 months, been driving 35 years and the list looks similar all the way through, just get bored easily


5 cars in 18months is some going after 35 years.

I've got better as I've got older (driving 20 years and now mid 40's) I no longer have 3 or 4 at a time anymore. I still haven't had a car for more than 2 years by choice though (had trouble selling some over the years).


----------



## CWM3

You are dead right, I am hoping the TTS maintains my interest for a year or 2, it will last the winter though as I have just put winter wheels/tyres on, and managed to sell 2 sets I had lurking in the garage from previous years.

At least the wife hangs on to her cars for 3 years or so, nice to get some value out of them.


----------



## R6 CNL

my list of cars

1st car = at 17 P reg mk4 fiesta 1.3 lx ( with a 4" universal backbox, that was it lol, but loved it ) only had for 3 months

2nd car = at 17 R reg Mazda 323F 1.5 gxi









3rd car = at 19, 2001 MG ZT 190, 2.5 V6 ,,, really loved that car, and miss the noise, was amazing with the custom cat-back,, just a shame about the quality,

















4th car = at 21, 2001 TT 225,


----------



## GrandeD

First car:
95bhp 1.4 16v Fiat Grande Punto GP









my second motor:
180bhp 1.3 rotary Mazda RX8









My current/third car:
225bhp 1.8t TT (modified)


----------



## danchiefton

1989 Austin mini 998cc
1995 clio Williams 2.0cc
51' astra coupe 2.2cc
02' mk1 tt 1.8


----------



## shell

Nissan Micra
Eunos Roadster
Civic Type R

Current
Audi TT
VW Polo


----------



## SteveMack

Peugeot 306
MGF
Seat Ibiza

Now got my TT
I love it because its as fun if not a lot more fun to drive as the MGF but as well built (better actually) than the Ibiza

I am now def a TT owner for the foreseeable!


----------



## Dance171

Pug 106



















Fiesta zetec s



















MG-F



















Mini Cooper s



















Audi TT





































Currenty owned are the civic type r newer shape





































And BMW 645 v8 modded monster my fav so far























































A lil vid to hear it roar  Quick off the line







Cars changed once per year till the tt had that for 3 years I loved it!!! Owned the Beemer 2 years in January and still loving it 

Another 2 years and I've got my eye on a jag XKR or XFR both 510 bhp, a new shape 650 Beemer or a Nissan GTR (all totally different I know but in love with all of them for diff reasons)


----------



## Ruffmeister

Since learning to drive to now I have had the following...

Renault 5 1.4 Prima  
P Reg Renault Clio 1.4 RT
Y Reg VW Polo 1.4 TDI PD (6n2)
51 Plate MINI Cooper
04 Plate MINI Cooper S (reduced pulley, bushes, coilovers, cold air intake... fantastic!)
52 Plate Audi TT 225
08 Plate MINI Cooper S
04 Plate Audi TT 3.2 V6 DSG
03 Plate Audi TT 225 (the current ride!)

As you can see I have had a bit of a love affair with TT's and MINIs. 
The 04 S had a fully loaded spec and was modded from basic S to JCW style. Had the JCW kit added along with colour coded arches. 
Had most if not all of the JCW carbon accessories inside and out along with a Milltek exhaust (sounded great!), reduced pulley, bushes and coilovers. Finished the look off with some nice BBS RZ's 8) Really did feel like a go cart (especially once the horrible runcraps had gone)
Part of me misses it while others don't. As a daily, the TT feels a much nicer place to be!
I tried to get back into MINIs by getting the later variant turbo version but something just didn't feel right. The feeling was never the same and it was never going to be the same car. It was a lot lower in spec for a start. However the turbo gave great punch low down!










I'm hoping to transform the TT with some nice lows, wheels and a remap 8)


----------



## LuluJam

It's a very short list - I didn't buy my first car until I left London at the age of 30!

Saab 900XS - comfortable drive, built like a tank, 100% reliable until the day it finally blew up.
Land Rover Mk II - no power steering, no aircon, no radio, no heating, no suspension, rubbish seats. And still going. What's not to like? :lol: 
Audi A4 - lovely drive,just a bit on the boring side
Corsa - meh
Peugeot 107 - even more meh, with added slow. S'what you get with a 1 litre engine. Good for back roads, fuel economy and tax. Not much else...

errr. that's it.


----------



## Phage

Holden Torana LH - Unkillable !
http://flipacars.com/pics/Holden/holden ... -lh-05.jpg
Mazda 929 - Decent family car
http://www.motorstown.com/images/mazda-929-wagon-01.jpg
Mitsubishi L300 MPV - Looked very practical. Was actually rubbish.
http://cdn2.sulitstatic.com/images/2012 ... 8f3be3.jpg
Kia Carnival/Sedona V6 - A much better car than it looked and A$20k cheaper, and a lot faster than the competition.
http://www.eurodb.com.au/glass_images/7UV.jpg
Peugeot 306 TDi - Also unkillable. Damn cheap too !
VW Golf - Dull, and expensive.
Citroen Xsara Coupe - Just dull.
http://ipocars.com/imgs/a/b/m/q/r/citro ... _1_lgw.jpg
Audi TT mk1 180 quattro
Audi TT mk2 2.0TFSi


----------



## Andi.k

From first to current..

T reg mini 850
D reg Fiesta XR2
B reg Astra GTE
H reg BMW 316i
F reg Renault 5 GTT (few mods)
B reg Golf GTI (brought from Sinclair Audi, was mint, with a genuine BBS body kit)
D reg Toyota Supra Turbo (few mods)
K reg Mitsi Lancer EVO 1 (imported myself, heavily modded!)
K reg Nissan 300ZX 3.1 TT manual (heavily modded)
M reg Audi A4.2.6 (brought from directors wife at Audi Sinclair, was mint)
K reg Toyota MR2 nitrous (extremely modded!)
R reg Chrysler Grand Voyager 3.2 petrol
R reg Mercedes C180 Esprit
M reg Nissan Largo
S reg Nissan Largo
P reg Nissan Elgrand 3.2 (still got it, work reasons, fantastic MPV)
P reg Mitsi lancer EVO IV (modded, quick not the word!)
2000 reg 225 and loving it....wanted to keep it totally factory standard...mods are creeping in already after 2 weeks of owning it... :lol:

You can see I get bored very quick of cars and like to swap around.
Next car? S55 AMG or Jag?


----------



## Phage

Jag XK8 surely.


----------



## Kell

Kell said:


> Finally decided that after driving the TT less than 3,000 miles in 3 years, it had to go. So got a bigger, faster car to replace the A4 Avant...BMW 530d M Sport


The BMW went and was replaced by this:

An A6 3.0TDi Le Mans.










8)


----------



## RogerB

Going backwards:

V6 TT DSG Quattro
Mercedes CD250
BMW 328i
BMW M3
Sierra Cosworth
Lancia Delta 16V Integrale AWD
Lancia Delta Turbo FWD
Ford Capri 2.8 Injection (2 off)
Ford Capri 3000
Lotus Cortina Mk2
Datsun 240Z
MGB Roadster
MG Midget
Austin Cooper S 1275cc
Austin Mini 850

Also owned 2 Ford Escorts for Stage Rallying only. Escort Mexico and Ford RS2000 Escort.


----------



## Kell

RogerB said:


> Going backwards:
> 
> V6 TT DSG Quattro
> Mercedes CD250
> BMW 328i
> BMW M3
> Sierra Cosworth
> Lancia Delta 16V Integrale AWD
> Lancia Delta Turbo FWD
> Ford Capri 2.8 Injection (2 off)
> Ford Capri 3000
> Lotus Cortina Mk2
> Datsun 240Z
> MGB Roadster
> MG Midget
> Austin Cooper S 1275cc
> Austin Mini 850
> 
> Also owned 2 Ford Escorts for Stage Rallying only. Escort Mexico and Ford RS2000 Escort.


That's a good selection of cars there.


----------



## kmpowell

Kell said:


> An A6 3.0TDi Le Mans.


... sans xenons.


----------



## Kell

kmpowell said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> An A6 3.0TDi Le Mans.
> 
> 
> 
> ... sans xenons.
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## Torque

Apologies for all the pics but...

First Car was a Peugeot 205 Rallye Special similar to this below but had the GTi kit on and 7-spoke MOMO alloys.









Then I had a Fiesta mk3 1.6 Si which I did like until I MOT'd it. It had 2 full pages of failures including 5 "DANGEROUS" and the tester asked if I just wanted it scrapped :lol:

Then I had an Astra mk3 1.4i which had a set of 17s on I paid £50 for at a scrap yard.









Then I bought a MG ZR 160 with the VVC engine. Went well enough and looked nice IMO









Until a bus reversed into it.... Pushed the whole front end back about 4 inches [smiley=bigcry.gif] 









Then I bought a Citroen ZX 1.4 as I needed a car









Then an Escort 1.6 LX









Until I got my first Golf, a normal GT TDi 150









Which again, got smashed into [smiley=bigcry.gif] 









And wrote off.... But then came my favourite car to date.... My Anni TDi

























Then got a Focus T190 with a custom built Mountune turbo engine. Kit was standard fit 8)

























And then my current TT 225


----------



## Minxstabelle

Hi guys,

I still have the love of my life; a 1987 Escort Rs Turbo I purchased 18 years ago and just sold my Subaru Impreza WRX to get the TT. It was time to get something a little more refined as the elderly neighbours bone china wasn't big bore super-dragger 'zorst friendly and started to get shirty looks every Sunday! Ha-ha 

Great thread! 










Anyone would think I like cleaning black cars.. Ha-ha!

Chevone


----------



## eviled




----------



## spearhunter#2

Ford Fiesta xr2
Vauxhall Astra 1.4
Peugeot 306 TDI
Toyota Hilux Surf 2.4TD
Peugeot 306 TDI 
Toyota Hilux Surf 3.0TD
Toyota MR2 GT
Toyota GT4
Toyota GT4 facelift
Honda Accord Type R
Land Rover Defender
Ford Transit
Honda Civic Type R
Audi TT


----------



## ChrisF

Working backwards from current TT (insofar as my failing memory will allow!) Leaving out cars mainly driven by missus.
Audi A4 cabriolet 1.8T remapped to 200bhp
Alfa Romeo Spyder (the previous shape)
MGF (no reliability problems! - the most fun I've had for £2k)
VW Passat 1.8T (snore - but still had kids to transport!)
Jaguar Sovereign (gas guzzler but good for wafting around the place)
Peugeot 306 (only car I've bought new)
Citroen XM
Reliant Scimitar GTE
Vauxhall Cavalier (treble snore - needed something quickly for work after Alfasud written off, see below - fortunately an East End villain did me the favour of nicking it then setting fire to it - and I didn't even pay him!)
Alfasud (only car technically written off - bodywork rearranged by a 17 year old girl who'd past her test 2 days before)
Citroen CX Estate
Citroen CX saloon
(here the order may be wrong)
VW Variant
Citroen GSA Estate
Citroen DS (noticing a bit of a Citroen theme?)
Ford Escort Van
Ford Zodiac (Z-car type)
Morris Minor
Ford Anglia
(few years with motorbikes)
Peugeot 403
motorbikes (Norton and Honda)
Morris Minor convertible
Mini
VW Beetle


----------



## M18NTT

Always liked big Vauxhalls. My first a Carlton was followed a few years later by a 3.0 Senator and my last (before the TT) was a 3.2 Omega. A big old bus but god it was quick. Still miss her deeply. Absolutely pristine with only 75K on the clock but couldn't shift her for love nor money. Eventually sold her for £800 and have regretted it every day since.

In order from the age of 17.
Suzuki GT185, Yamaha RD250, Suzuki GT380, Honda CB550, Suzuki GT550, Honda CB400, Triumph 1500, Mini Clubman, Astra GT1300, Capri 2000 Laser, Orion 1600 Ghia, MG Metro, Vauxhall Carlton, Fiat Uno Selecta [the Wifes - it was so puny (the car not the wife)] that when it was MOT'd the mechanic had to give me a push to get it off the rolling road, Vauxhall Corsa (now 18 years old with only 32k on the clock), Vauxhall Zafira, Suzuki 600 Bandit, Ford Focus, Vauxhall Astra, Honda VFR 800, Volkswagon Golf, Vauxhall Senator and last but by no means least the TT.

Very therapeutic that. It took a while to remember them all


----------



## Geemac

3 civic type Rs big change from vtec to turbo


----------



## JAMason

First of all...sorry for all the photos, but pictures are better than words!  Iv had a few. But here are the important ones!!

1st car - 1995 Renault Clio Oasis 1.2. It was about as reliable as a chocolate tea pot but i loved it and it cost me £750 and £800 to insure!










Then i got a job at a Toyota dealer and got a company car so had loads of different cars, so i treated my self to a weekend car, something stupid and small but good fun! The Eunos Roadster










This car hardly came out to play, she was my toy. Then I left toyota and had a 6 month spell of waiting about before starting Uni, the MX5 got sold and I used my mum's S2000 for my wheels, that was a real driving experience!










I made do with a push bike for the first year of Uni and then decided i wanted to get my hands on a cheap run about to play with...enter a long list of terrible french tat, the top 4 of which were:-

My first saxo 1.4 furio £860 (I spent a further £600-700 making it look like this...hindsight is a beautiful thing!!)









My first 106 Rallye (I always wanted a rallye...no idea why!)


















She unfortunately ended up in the scrapyard after terminal rot was discovered on the floor pan and the gear box lost second gear! Stripped for parts and crushed  I managed to get my hands on a VTS for £2000. I wanted something cheap to insure and run but also fast and fun while on the hunt for my rallye replacement (This was very quick for what it was!)










Finally then i found my rallye replacement...another rallye!  I Had this car for just over two years and carried out an excessive amount of work on her. It was a real gem and i was heart broken to see it drive off!













































Engine Rebuilt 








The Day i sold her 









I sold her as i became unemployed back in June of 2012 and had to move out my house...i was on peoples floors and sofas for a couple of months, the rallye went to raise funds to live while looking for a job and then i finally got a break in the form of my brother! I landed a job and he gave me my audi TT to get to work and back, so i could use my money to get a new flat! I eventually chucked him £1000 when i got my self back on my feet to say thanks! 



















Not too shabby for £1000 

Jack


----------



## Kell

Minxstabelle said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I still have the love of my life; a 1987 Escort Rs Turbo I purchased 18 years ago and just sold my Subaru Impreza WRX to get the TT. It was time to get something a little more refined as the elderly neighbours bone china wasn't big bore super-dragger 'zorst friendly and started to get shirty looks every Sunday! Ha-ha
> 
> Great thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone would think I like cleaning black cars.. Ha-ha!
> 
> Chevone


Funny when you see old cars now, they all have loads of glass. Someone posted a MKIII Golf the other day and I couldn't help but think that the proportions were all wrong. That lower belt line really dates the cars.


----------



## Tallulah

Torque said:


>


Who's the fitty?


----------



## ChrisF

[/quote]

Who's the fitty?[/quote]

A similar thought went through my mind...


----------



## Torque

That's my other half. She knows her cars more than most blokes will and gorgeous to boot. I'm a lucky man I know  She's 22 and I'm 30  . I managed a few pics of her posing at a show few years back when she tried on a local forums "promo girls" costume on [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ChrisF

Torque said:


> That's my other half. She knows her cars more than most blokes will and gorgeous to boot. I'm a lucky man I know  She's 22 and I'm 30  . I managed a few pics of her posing at a show few years back when she tried on a local forums "promo girls" costume on [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


You lucky [email protected] steward!


----------



## simonc1979

I had an R32 before.


----------



## CWM3

Modded M3 pumping out 370 ponies


----------



## eglin

From first car through to now;
'98 VW Polo 1.4cl - Not a great car, nothing went wrong tho and a laugh at 18. Body roll was comical. 
'03 VW Polo 1.9TDi Sport - Comfy, reliable, quick with a remap and economical. Great car for doing 250+ miles in every week. 
'94 VW Corrado VR6 - Great noise, fairly quick, looks great, but I didn't get a reliable one and a rusty floor won in the end 
'98 Eunos Roadster S Special 1.8 - Only had it 4 days before a combination of summer tyres, standing water and an oncoming van round the corner of a single track country lane ended my fun  
'00 TTC 225 - 10 days in and fingers crossed, all is well so far


----------



## eglin

One thing that surprises me is the lack of VAG group cars people have owned, specifically older VWs. I'd have expected more people with histories of mk1/2/3 golfs, sciroccos/corrados etc., or is it just that those people are yet to post in here?


----------



## butlerlm

A Mk3 Golf before but this...



















Then...



















Now a 225 TT


----------



## AdeL

An entirely uninteresting Ford Focus 2L. I loved it though, that car was part of me.


----------



## Templar

A black BMW 330CI convertible with cream leather all the toys and a silky smooth 3.0 straight 6, and missing its solidity and reliability if I'm honest.


----------



## rich2891

A BMW 123D which replaced an Audi S3 as the BMW was much cheaper to run fuel / insurance wise, And I fancied a change as was doing lots more miles.
In the 14 months found out that the BMW was totally and utterly crap in snow / the slightest suggestion of snow and its back tyres would be slipping so got a shogun as a play thing as well.
Still got the shogun use it to off road in and if the weather is bad and the TT stays in the garage.

Richard


----------



## owdee tt nl

1992 vw Corrado vr6, tried to find a picture but no luck.


----------



## kamchatka

Mercedes C63 AMG - Magnetite Black....

and before that I had this:


----------



## Missus_Pod

S reg Toyota RAV4 

Loved it to bits but wanted something newer and sportier so parted ways after 6 years. The TT is my first VAG car. We also have a classic Scooby in the family


----------



## techfreak

Y reg Renault Clio 1.5 dci 65 bhp!

Cheap as chips to run but one of the worst cars for backache after even half an hour driving.


----------



## maryanne1986

this ....

1.4 16v Piece of French rubbish for 4 years while in uni. I had constant problems with wiring, stalling and other issues plus bored me to death no pull in it whatsoever !!!
sold it on Thursday.. good riddance lol



before that i had this 
1.3 8v Ford KA and i loved this car but wrote it off on a roundabout lol
the audi is hell of a change from both of these thankfully


----------



## Templar

maryanne1986 said:


> this ....
> 
> 1.4 16v Piece of French rubbish for 4 years while in uni. I had constant problems with wiring, stalling and other issues plus bored me to death no pull in it whatsoever !!!
> sold it on Thursday.. good riddance lol
> 
> 
> 
> before that i had this
> 1.3 8v Ford KA and i loved this car but wrote it off on a roundabout lol
> the audi is hell of a change from both of these thankfully
> 
> Glad you saw the light in the end


----------



## maryanne1986

Templar said:


> maryanne1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this ....
> 
> 1.4 16v Piece of French rubbish for 4 years while in uni. I had constant problems with wiring, stalling and other issues plus bored me to death no pull in it whatsoever !!!
> sold it on Thursday.. good riddance lol
> 
> 
> 
> before that i had this
> 1.3 8v Ford KA and i loved this car but wrote it off on a roundabout lol
> the audi is hell of a change from both of these thankfully
> 
> Glad you saw the light in the end
Click to expand...

you and me both!
Audi is by far, out of 6 cars iv had, the best so far !!!


----------



## Essexaviator

eglin said:


> One thing that surprises me is the lack of VAG group cars people have owned, specifically older VWs. I'd have expected more people with histories of mk1/2/3 golfs, sciroccos/corrados etc., or is it just that those people are yet to post in here?


Apart from several specialist cars v8s and classics - I have owned the following vag cars

Two tts mk 1 225. And mk2 Tsfi 
Audi s4
Two audi a3s
Four vw polos
Two vw passats
Two vw jettas

Steve


----------



## glmec

Granted ive been driving 25yrs now but ive surprised myself how many cars its been having just worked it how. 
Mk2 Ford Capri
A couple of Golf gti's
Corrado ( in tornado red with Karmann interior- fantastic, wish I still had it)
A couple of Audi Coupes 
Ford Probe 2.5 - surprisinlg quick
Bmw 3 series
Merc A class- garbage
Renault Scenic- beyond garbage, infact totally todd. Bought nearly new as a reliable family car- anything but- what was I thinking 
Bmw X5 3ltr sport- lovely car, kept 4yrs

Current cars 
Bmw X5 4.8is- totally awesome, massive spec and incredibly fast for such a big car
TT facelift 225, totally love this car, had it 4yrs, keeping it a few more then its another mk1 but a 3.2

Cheers Gav


----------



## Templar

My 330i from a few years back



















silky smooth straight 6.


----------



## Nathanho123

L0z said:


> Renault Sport Clio 182.


 Snap


----------



## phil5556

We haven't bought one yet but it will be replacing a Clio 1.4 2006 

We also have a Jaguar X Type estate that will be staying.


----------



## beavis2003

Before my Mk1 TT about 9/10 yrs ago I had a Ford Puma 1.7..great little motor did about 95,000 miles in that!...hoping to get a Mk2 soon which will be replacing a Focus 1.8 Diesel!


----------



## TTSam

Some of my previous and my current TTS. Mk2 focus ST, mk2 focus RS and the audi S5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMetalMan0

Rover Metro
206
Mk1 TT
Mk2 TT


----------



## XeNoN89

1.4 Mk4 Golf - First Car
2.0 TFSI A3 S-Line Special Edition - Current Car
2.0 TFSi TT Quattro Black Edition - Next car (Delivery next month  )


----------



## OnTheMike

Fiesta zetec-s
Astra Sri 08
Clio 182
Civic type r
Bmw 330d
Audi a3
TTS

All in 5 and a bit years of driving. Time to hold onto one now!


----------



## EdwardRW

Learnt to drive at 17 in 2007:

Started out with a pea green 1.2 vauxhall corsa b (1997 r plate) 2007-2009
silver Peugeot 307 1.6 rapier (2002 52 plate) 2009-2010
Silver Citroen C4 1.6 vtr coupe (2006 56 plate) 2010-2011

After realising French cars just have too many electrical issues I went for a:

Silver seat Ibiza 1.4 sport (2006 56 plate) 2011-2012

After completing my apprenticeship I treated myself to my current beast:

Phantom Black Audi TTS (2008 58 plate).










This is what's next, deposit placed a couple of weeks ago!!!

Oh wait I'm just dreaming but I did trudge my girlfriend around London to Mayfair so we could have a look at it!! It's beautiful, even the girlfriend agreed


----------



## Ayaz

Past:
MK2 Golf GTI 8v
MK2 Golf GTI 16v
MK4 Golf GTI 1.8T
BMW E36 318is Coupe
Civic VTi
Integra Si
Integra Type R
Impreza STi v2
Impreza STI v4
Impreza WRX Type RA
Nissan 200sx S14a
MK5 Golf GT TDi
Jaguar X-Type 2.0d
Lexus IS220D
Mercedes C220 CDi

Present:
Audi TT 225
BMW 325CI M Sport
Astra CDTi 150 which is my daily derv


----------



## Skid Mark

Mk4 golf gti 1.8t


----------



## martian71

1st Nissan 200 SX
2nd Vauxhall Vectra
3rd Astra van
4th Alfa 156
6th Seat Alhambra
7th Nissan Terrano
8th CBR900RR (still got)
9th Renault Laguna
10th Honda CRX (still Got)
11th Jag X Type 3.0
12th Lexus IS300 (still got)
13th Audi TT 225 Quattro


----------



## LewisJS

Previous car was my first car and I still own it (garaged) It is a 2003 Black Vauxhall corsa 1.2L SXI, quite a big power jump :lol:


----------



## call me Ishmael

Clio Dynamique 1.2 16v
Saxo VTS
Clio Sport 182
Kawasaki ZXR - 400 (L9)
Pulsar GTiR
Mercedes SLK 250 CDI AMG Auto
Picking up my '14 TTS Black Edition S-Tronic coupe in March.


----------



## mountbattencars

By the age of 22 i feel privileged to have driven 100's of cars for my job, cars i have owned and kept from myself include:

Corsa B
mg zr 1.4
Seat leon s 1.4
Astra Convertible 1.8
corsa c 1.7 dti
asra 1.9 sri
2 x Seat leon cupra R's remapped 270 bhp +
Focus RS mk2 remapped to 350bhp
Range Rover sport 2.7 
civic type r

finally the best car i have ever driven is a lexus ISF


----------



## cardstreamleon

Ford Focus ST170 Mk1
Civic Type R EP3
Civic Type R FN2

Now looking for a TTS!


----------



## Callum-TT

Started with 
1.0L mk2 fiesta
1.1L Pug 106
1.2L Fiat Punto
2.2L Vectra DTI
1.8L Astra box
1.8L Vectra SRI
2.0L 16v Calibra Ecotec
2.5L Calibra V6, with supercharger stripped out track car
2.0L Kia Sportage (current family car) 
2.0L 206cc (wife's toy) 
1.8T Mk1 TT (my toy)

I've had company cars, vans etc.

I also had a Mk3 Golf TDI for about 4 weeks until turbo went on a roundabout and a piston decided to make a jump for the upper ionosphere. That's my only previous vag car though.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TT-Kyle

Audi A1 - decent car!


----------



## TomBorehamUK

Mk4 Golf 1.8 Turbo as my first car.
TT as my second


----------



## Eadon

1.2 8v Fiat Punto
1.6 16v Fiat Stilo
2.0 Tfsi Audi A4 s-line
3.2 24v Crossfire Coupe :? 
1.8 T TTqS


----------



## jango-fett

I currently have a 2001 MINI ONE which I am selling to my brother to make way for an Audi TT (everyday car for my wife), my weekend toy is a 1998 Porsche 911(996)...

My previous few cars have been

Skyline
Audi A6 tdi
BMW X5


----------



## Hilly10

Not going to list all my cars before the TT but the very one before was an S Type Jag mid life crisis I presume


----------



## Otley

Started with an Austin Maxi, Fiesta 1.3, Cavalier 1.6, P100 pick up, Land Rover Series 3, Fiesta XR2, Fiesta 950, Orion Ghia, MK2 Polo, Peugeot 106 diesel, Golf GTI, another Fiesta 950, Zafira 1.9 diesel (what a bag 'o' sh1te that DPF filter is,) Mondeo Ghia X, Zafira 1.8 my old girl uses this every day, TT 225 and now a TT 240 qS. Other toys have been an RXS100, RG125, Thundercat, 1200 Bandit and my current SP1.


----------



## Pricey81

Still looking for my TT, but previously a Y' Mk4 Golf 1.8T, S' Mk4 Golf 1.8, R' 206 XSI, Y' Corsa SXI, E' Fiesta Popular+ with a 12" sub in the boot!!


----------



## patje007

before the current 8J , i drove a Z4 2.5


----------



## Stonebridge

Singer Gazelle Mk3 1600
Ford Corsair 2000 V4 (Worst car ever!)
Ford Escort Mk 1 (Green)
Ford Escort Mk 1 (Yellow)
Rover 3500 V8 (P6) Automatic
Audi Coupe GT 1.9 (Quattro lookalike!)
Ford Fiesta
Vauxhall Cavalier SRi
Ford Orion
Rover 200 1.4 (Red)
Rover 200 1.6 (Blue)
Vauxhall Corsa SXi
Audi TT Coupe quattro [225]
Audi TT quattro Sport [240]


----------



## ZephyR2

Wow Singer Gazelle ! That brings back memories. 
http://www.classicandsportscar.ltd.uk/i ... 0_6875.jpg

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Stonebridge

ZephyR2 said:


> Wow Singer Gazelle ! That brings back memories.
> http://www.classicandsportscar.ltd.uk/i ... 0_6875.jpg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


Lovely car but rusted away. Mine was the toothpaste colour scheme.

Looked like this one.


----------



## thomp1983

Before the tt was a v6 mk2 Mr2 which I still own and is in bits again


----------



## berniethebolt

The most "out there" I have owned was the Renault Avantime


----------



## datamonkey

Before my current TTS, I had a FWD 2.0l TT, prior that that a 2.0l diesel A3, Toyota Celica and various company cars...


----------



## Antthony

Directly before, this:




























460 bhp, very well sorted. Did almost 50 track days with it, never skipped a beat even once. Awesome car.


----------



## Hoskyn

A Suzuki Swift Sport. A good car but lacks power, although it is very light and nimble around the bends!


----------



## wez-li

Mazda RX8 Prodrive PZ


----------



## rik-e

My list:
Corsa B (kitted up etc 'chavvy now')
Corsa C pimped
Hyundai coupe gen2 stealthed
Audi TT - spent soooo much time/money on that beauty
Audi A4 black edition
Nissan 350Z
Hyundai coupe gen3 modded
Audi R8 black V8 beauty with...
Renault clio (second car for work)
Range Rover Sport replaced R8 (V8 supercharged one)
Nissan Juke Nismo edition (Ex wanted this so I sold it day we split) and.....
Currently got...
Merc A class for work (looking to replace with Mk2 TT this week) &
Audi R8, V10 in white with red buckets, milktek exhaust, carbon fibre side blades, mirrors and all interior...


----------



## Gray79

Here are some of the cars I've owned, the ones I have pictures of, some toys and some daily drivers. About a tenth of the cars I've owned.


----------



## Spandex

Gray79 said:


>


I feel like you're just jumping on the Bandvagn with that one.


----------



## Gray79

Spandex said:


> Gray79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like you're just jumping on the Bandvagn with that one.
Click to expand...

 :lol:

It was a mint toy to own, I enjoyed restoring it too.


----------



## gotmashed

My last run around.


Owned it for 5 years and it only let me down once when i didn't spot the alternator wasn't working on the way to supermarket 

Apart from the 15mpg she was a beast,

before that 

which replaced

Which while in the garage having work done this happened 

they took the rear axle off while up on the ramps it did a front flip and landed on a 5k snap on toolbox and the owner of said tool box,


----------

